
Hacker Steals Thousands of Accounts from Police Forum (PoliceOne) - dbcooper
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/hacker-steals-thousands-of-accounts-from-police-forum
======
dbcooper
>A hacker is selling a database allegedly containing over 700,000 user
accounts from a popular law enforcement forum. The site, PoliceOne, is used by
verified police officers and investigators to discuss tactics, weapons, and
other specialist topics.

>"Emails from NSA, DHS, FBI and other law enforcement agencies as well as
other US government agencies," Berkut's listing on the Tochka dark web market
reads. Berkut is selling the full database, which allegedly includes around
715,000 user accounts and dates from 2015, for $400. The hacker said they had
already sold the database on other forums.

